# Aggression towards Un-neutered Dogs ONLY!



## simplyjam (Sep 24, 2009)

My 6 year old neutered German Shepherd and I have overcome many an aggression issue towards people since I found him on the side of the road 5 years ago. Yet over the past 6 months, he's started developing severe aggression towards dogs with balls ONLY. We go to the park, he'll be playing with his dog friends nicely and then out of no where comes some large, intact dog will barge into the mix. Every time, without fail, Kane (my boy) will sniff around, realize they're not neutered and then try to take them down. 

Kane knows the leave-it command well enough to walk away from the situation, and that generally helps, but we attend a HUGE park and "leave-it" is not always the most feasible option. And let's face it, we're going to run into a couple un-neutered dogs wherever we go. 

I would really like to get rid of this problem all together- no matter how much work it takes. Kane and I are big fans of just laying around on our dog beach with a couple of beers and we're not fond of having to be so uptight at the park. 

Any and all advice would be so kindly appreciated! And thank you for welcoming me into your forum.


Jenny


----------



## kelpie (Sep 10, 2009)

For one, I dont know what the owners of an un-nuetered male are doing letting their dog walk around leash free are doing,(assuming Kane is de-sexed) but the answer to your problem is quite simple. Its the whole dominant male thing, Kane can feel the testorone and will feel he needs to defend himself, you, or anything really. I can say, this is not your problem, this is the un-nuetered dog and owners problem, although their is a low chance of them realising this. The only thing I can suggest is, if you dont know all the dogs, keep him on a lead. Im sorry I cant be of more help.


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

I would just like to mention that your situation isn't entirely unheard of...

Donatello is neutered and the _only_, and mean the _ONLY_ un-neutered male dog he likes is the Pug puppy around here; but the keyword on that is "puppy"; I'm still watching [waiting] for the day the Pug grows up and decides he's tired of being the one chased in the game and decides to fight-back... It would be a blood-bath, I'm sure of it! 

But when we encounter other male dogs, un-neutered at the dog-park, Donatello doesn't get as actively aggressive as your GS does, but his hackles will raise, his body goes stiff and he starts growling... My cue to keep on huffing it!!

As for solving the issue... I'm not really sure how... The "leave-it" command is great and sounds like it's working, but you said you have problems using it in large open areas? (like at a big dog-park.) I would just continue to work on that, I would maybe see if you can gather any friends with you, and have them help. Go together, and then split up, and if/when there are any problems either you or a friend can intervene using the "leave-it" command, and maybe, just possibly using that method he might be more apt to listen in the future when it's just you...

Then again, I could be totally off-base, but I'm sure there are others here that are experts in this field! 

Good luck to you and your dog!


----------



## simplyjam (Sep 24, 2009)

Thank you both for your input!

Any advice out there?!

Thanks!!
Jenny.


----------

